# Vet care dilema



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I've had Petsmart plan for Mickey since we got him. I have not been pleased with how it works at home. For every visit they tack on so much (including a "small dog" fee) that I'm thinking there's no savings on top of the monthly fee. Was thinking on switching to one of the pet insurances. However, this week we traveled to FL and he got a UTI. We took him to the nearest Petsmart and they took care of him for much less than it would cost to go to a regular vet. Because we will have most of his visits at home, I'm still thinking we'll switch, BUT, it was so nice to be able to have him taken care of with all of his records there. Has anyone used Petsmart plan, opinions? Thanks


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I am of the strong opinion that Banfield- the vet associated with petsmart is horrible! I would not bring my dog to them if they were hit by a car in the parking lot at a petsmart. They hire young vets and pressure them to sell procedures, the whole place is just a money suck. I also think that they are so brainwashed by the corporate money making scheme that most of them are not capable of being good vets anymore. I have heard so many horror stories of what has happened to people- and what useless medications have been pushed on them. That wellness plan is just a scheme to get you to go to their vets, I don't know anyone with it that hasn't eventually been bitten in the butt by some sort of un covered charge. Not to mention like I said, I really don't think anything about a national chain vet in a national chain pet store is really good for promoting healing and helping out your animal. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I appreciate your thoughts. I have not had a good feeling about the whole thing. In FL, I got an older vet, maybe one with experience that just wanted regular hours, and that's why I had a better experience. She didn't try to sell me anything, either, and that's a first. I'm really leaning to insurance, or just saving the money. He's going to eventually need an LP operation, but that probably will be excluded on most plans. Thanks again.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with Annie! If I were you I'd go online and try to see if there are any holistic veterinarians in your area. While they may be more expensive; you'll save money in the long run because they aren't going to try to sell you everything in the store... since, well, they're not a store, lol. Unfortunately I don't even have a holistic vet near me, so they aren't easy to come by; but I keep checking and hopefully one of these days we'll get one that we can actually travel to!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Keep in mind too- if you do need LP surgery, you will want to go to an experienced orthapedic surgeon, not a bandield vet anyway. I do think there are probably some good vets at banfield somewhere, they are just few and far between.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If your chi has LP now, then it may be hard to get it covered, as it is a 'pre-existing' condion. Insurance is really a neat thing when it is for accidents etc, but for regular medical conditions, it usually sucks!!! I spent $3800 on one of my chi's and they refused to pay, because I had talked with the vet about the condition (turned out to be a focal epilepsy) before the testing at another facility several times. Good luck to you.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I sure hope Mickey feels better now.  Sorry about his UTI. Small dog fee?! LOL That really isn't funny--Seriously?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, he's feeling better.The second time they tried the 'small dog fee', the vet and one tech had just raved about how sweet and cooperative he was, so I told them they would have to justify it before I would pay it and they dropped it. Still, the whole idea convinced me that we wouldn't be renewing with Petsmart. Next time we travel, I'll just carry his records with me and then we can use any available vet.


----------

